
SRI LANKA: Mine clearance could take 10 years or more - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/report.aspx?reportid=94798
======
DanBC
> _"It turns out there aren't any fancy scanners or high-tech mine-removal
> gadgets that can compete with old-fashioned sweat, discipline, and patience
> when it comes to picking mines out of the ground," US diplomat Emily
> Fleckner said during a December site visit to Kilinochchi, where some of
> fiercest fighting once took place._

> _But it is the overall issue of funding that has people worried most almost
> two years since the war was officially declared over._

> _NMAC estimates it will cost more than US$100 million to demine the last 126
> sqkm._

$100m doesn't seem like a crazy huge amount of money.

